

I booked tickets to Hong Kong for $40 - brennenHN
http://mashable.com/2013/10/14/united-airlines-website-glitch/?utm_campaign=Feed:+Mashable+(Mashable)&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-All-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner

======
ajiang
The level of entitlement in the comments is incredible. People are actually
getting angry that United is not honoring the exploit.

